# Anyone have any tips on buying a new fly rod



## D.C. (Mar 25, 2012)

I am thinking about buying a new or a good used fly rod that wont break the bank, if anyone has any good reviews on a nice but reasonably priced rod I would appreciate your input.

Thanks, Darryl


----------



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

http://www.stcroixrods.com/shop/catalog/Bargain_Room-22-1.html
Check this out... What do you want to use it for?


----------



## D.C. (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks for the link.

I will mainly use it for pan fish & bass, I am currently using a old fiberglass rod my Grandfather gave me years ago, it is out dated and a little on the stiff side and not much action.


----------



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

Might think about posting this in the fly fishing section, probably get better advice... I have a st. Croix imperial 8 weight for steelhead, i like it, but that's too much rod for what you want, you're probably looking for something like a 5 weight or less for panfish


----------



## D.C. (Mar 25, 2012)

stak45dx1 said:


> Might think about posting this in the fly fishing section, probably get better advice... I have a st. Croix imperial 8 weight for steelhead, i like it, but that's too much rod for what you want, you're probably looking for something like a 5 weight or less for panfish


Thanks, 
I am a new member and didn't realize there was a section for just fly fishing. I will check it out when I get more time.


----------



## SumpinWong (Sep 15, 2007)

stak45dx1 said:


> http://www.stcroixrods.com/shop/catalog/Bargain_Room-22-1.html
> Check this out... What do you want to use it for?


 I build custom rods professionally, and that's my #1 choice when asked. You simply cannot beat their customer service and value.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

D.C. said:


> Thanks for the link.
> 
> I will mainly use it for pan fish & bass, I am currently using a old fiberglass rod my Grandfather gave me years ago, it is out dated and a little on the stiff side and not much action.


That'd normally be two completely different rods. 5wt or less for panfish, 6-8wt for the bass(an 8 would be ok for steelies also!). (Sounds like you may already own the bass outfit!) Given an action that suits you, some people actually prefer fiberglass rods to say, graphite. You can pay anywhere from $20 to(well over) $1000++ for fly rod outfits. I'd look in Cabalas catalog to see which price range you might be interested in for the 5wt for panfish. They have combos(rod, reel, line) for any checkbook. I'd try to stay in the $100 or under category for your initial look into panfish on the flyrod. You may not like it-and if you do, you can always go up in cost/quality/class. Anyway, try reposting in the fly forum. Some of those guys are fly only fishermen and know their stuff!


----------



## D.C. (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks guys,
there are just so many choices out there and I would really like to stick with one made in the USA. 
My kids are grown and moved out so now I can afford to spend a little more on a quality rod and start catching up on some fishing I couldn't do when they were little and living at home.


----------



## jhammer (Jun 13, 2011)

There's several good rods for around $100. Many folks hold the Cabela's rods in high regard. Echo is another great brand. They have an Echo Solo rod for $99.99 in some places. I purchased one to replace an aging 6wt and not break the bank. It's a slick rod. Very smooth and plenty of power. Plus, it has a great warranty. For a little over $100, there's some models of TFO rods which are great rods too. IMHO. 

I'd start with a 9 foot 6 weight rod. It can handle darn near anything in Ohio. I use mine for panfish, bass, catfish, white bass, and carp.


----------



## Bwana J (Sep 12, 2010)

I would strongly recommend going to a Fly fishing shop that will let you try several different rods. That'll help you find a rod that suits your style of casting. Many guys prefer a faster action rod, they're a more stiffer action. I like a more traditional midflex type rod, all depends on your casting style. Best way to figure out whats best for you is to try casting several rods, you'll know when you start casting them side by side. Also recommend spending a bit more and buy a rod that carries a Lifetime warranty, I like the Orvis Clearwater rods, break one and Orvis will replace it for $25, no questions asked. I would go to Chagrin River Outfitters in Chagrin Falls or Erie Outfitters in Avon, either of them will help you pick the best rod for you.


----------



## D.C. (Mar 25, 2012)

Bwana J said:


> I would strongly recommend going to a Fly fishing shop that will let you try several different rods. That'll help you find a rod that suits your style of casting. Many guys prefer a faster action rod, they're a more stiffer action. I like a more traditional midflex type rod, all depends on your casting style. Best way to figure out whats best for you is to try casting several rods, you'll know when you start casting them side by side. Also recommend spending a bit more and buy a rod that carries a Lifetime warranty, I like the Orvis Clearwater rods, break one and Orvis will replace it for $25, no questions asked. I would go to Chagrin River Outfitters in Chagrin Falls or Erie Outfitters in Avon, either of them will help you pick the best rod for you.


Thanks for the tips on the fly fishing shops, I will look them up and take a trip up there one of these days.


----------



## dondi10 (Dec 22, 2011)

I like a 3 wt. I bought from Cabela's. 
I think it was called a clear fork. I have used it for all kinds of fishing. Just has a nice feel to it. That is what I would buy...


----------



## toobnoob (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm a big fan of TFO (Temple Fork Outfitters). They have a lifetime, no questions asked warranty and the make some very fine rods for the money. I'm a big fan of the BVK series.


----------



## ledslinger (Aug 24, 2006)

Originally Posted by Bwana J View Post
I would strongly recommend going to a Fly fishing shop that will let you try several different rods. That'll help you find a rod that suits your style of casting.



Good idea----TMF in Ravenna is close to you---its a good idea to get some advice and be able to cast them also


----------



## mbelperio (Apr 4, 2008)

I would get the most expensive rod you can afford. These will all have life time warranties. I would highly reccomend Sage and Winston rods. If you can not go that high look at a Scott or Temple fork rod. If you are fishing mostly streamers and nymphs get a fast action rod.


----------



## D.C. (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks for all the great advise and tips, I really like the idea of going to a fly shop that will allow me to try a few out, I would like to get something nice and if I am going to spend allot of money on one I want to get one that works best for me. I didn't realize that there are places that would let me try them out.

Thanks again,
Darryl
http://dcmetaldesigns.com/


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

Nice metal work man!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

I haven't been there but there is an Orvis shop in Woodmere/ Eton Square which is about 5 minuttes from the Chagrin Falls shop....Right up Chagrin Blvd


----------



## D.C. (Mar 25, 2012)

nitsud said:


> Nice metal work man!


Thanks, Its a great hobby and small business that I can do right here at home.


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

DC,

I would argue that your fiberglass rod you have is far better than a lot of the expensive marketing rods that are being suggested. I may be a little bias since I pretty much fish only fiberglass but the fenwick rods are truly great rods. (That is why I asked). What model is the rod or can you put up a pic? Plus you mentioned the rod was given to you by your grandfather so that rod has mojo too!


----------



## D.C. (Mar 25, 2012)

ARReflections said:


> DC,
> 
> I would argue that your fiberglass rod you have is far better than a lot of the expensive marketing rods that are being suggested. I may be a little bias since I pretty much fish only fiberglass but the fenwick rods are truly great rods. (That is why I asked). What model is the rod or can you put up a pic? Plus you mentioned the rod was given to you by your grandfather so that rod has mojo too!


I am not sure on the make because the markings are wore pretty bad but I think I see a really faded eagle image which leads me to believe it is a fenwick. I am not sure what weight it is either.
Don't get me wrong it is not that I don't like the rod but I think it might be holding me back on being able to become better at fly fishing. 
This rod will become a wall hanger in my living room with some of my other nostalgic fishing memorabilia.


----------



## jkurtz7 (Jan 17, 2008)

Darryl, don't run off and buy anything before we talk. I will make sure you are outfitted properly. 

As for the old glass rod, it may well be a nice vintage rod, or one of the many old clunkers that were made during the glass period. 

You don't have to drive very far to get to a shop either. TMF Sport Shop is up in Ravenna, but I don't recommend going alone and simply buying something on the shops recommendation either.


----------



## D.C. (Mar 25, 2012)

jkurtz7 said:


> Darryl, don't run off and buy anything before we talk. I will make sure you are outfitted properly.
> 
> As for the old glass rod, it may well be a nice vintage rod, or one of the many old clunkers that were made during the glass period.
> 
> You don't have to drive very far to get to a shop either. TMF Sport Shop is up in Ravenna, but I don't recommend going alone and simply buying something on the shops recommendation either.


OK, I will be giving you a call in the next couple of days, I am not quite ready to buy anything yet, I want to do more research and make sure I get what will work best for me before I invest the money. 
Chuck was a great help on getting me headed in the right direction by letting me try some of his rods, I didn't realize there was so much difference in all the rods on the market.

Thanks, Darryl
http://dcmetaldesigns.com/


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Above all else, have fun picking your weapon of choice. Absolutely try out a rod before buying it. I will put in another plug for TMF in Ravenna. I learned to tie flies there while I was in college in 89 or 90. I know the shop has moved since then and I've only been there a couple times since. 

I have a flyrod I love for bass and bluegill, crappie, basically pond and inland lake fishing. I bought it used from a friend 7 years ago and I won't sell it back to him. It is a 9' 5weight loomis. It is super fast and casts like a dream. I like the fast speed for casting big divers, hoppers, mice patterns, but also for big streamers on a sinktip. The 5 weight has enough flex to make the bluegill fun but backbone to pop the fly or set the hook hard. What you need for bass. I've caught 3.5 pounder on it and didn't feel out gunned. The faster rod speed will get the big flies out further and keep the line lower into a stiff wind. If you had a 6 weight, you will get all the features of the rod above, and be able to use it for steelhead also. Something to think about if you want just one rod. But on your budget, I would try for a 2nd rod if you intend to fish for steelhead. 

Now on the big lake, I have a 7weight TnT I use that is also fast. Also bought used and wouldn't sell it now for twice what I paid. Its a great steelhead rod for swinging streamers as well. 

When you start trout fishing in PA or MI, then I would have to recommend a medium fast action rod for dry fly fishing. Gives the light tippets more forgiveness. So then go buy another rod. Then Salmon fishing in MI or NY, a 9 weight is necessary, and so on, and so on, ..... 

On second thought, I'm trying to tell you to be carefull what you are starting. Sam Snead used to joke he played Golf so he could afford to fish and hunt. I wish I could play better Golf.

Rickerd


----------

